# الرد علي سؤال نذير الاسفار المحذوفة



## Coptic Man (20 ديسمبر 2005)

*الرد علي سؤال نذير الاسفار المحذوفة*

الاسفار القانونية الثانية ... حقائق وادلة . 

الكتب المقدسة منزَّهة عن الاختلاف والتناقض لأنها وحي الله الذي ليس عنده تغيير، فلا يُثبِت الله اليوم شيئاً ثم ينسخه غداً...
قال الله: كل الكتاب هو موحى به من الله، ونافع للتعليم والتوبيخ، للتقويم والتأديب الذي في البر (2تيموثاوس 3: 16)...
ولا يعقل أن من آمن بالله ان يفتري على كتبه المقدسة ويصف بعضها بالكذب أو التحريف ... !!!
ولا يُعقل أن أهل الكتاب يعمدون إلى تحريف كتبهم الإلهية مع تأكدهم بأن هذه الكتب هي مصدر غبطتهم وسعادتهم وراحتهم وامتيازاتهم, بل لو فعلوا ذلك لزجرهم الأنبياء الذين كانوا يظهرون من جيل إلى آخر في مدة 1600 سنة, ولكن لم يفعل نبي ذلك دلالة على حرصهم على المحافظة عليها,
ولكن ماذا نقول في محمد الذي كان يناقض نفسه بنفسه، فكان يأمر بالشيء ثم ينهى عنه, أمر بإظهار الرفق بالناس ثم أمر بقتلهم، وهو الذي جعل قِبْلته أولًا مثل قِبْلة المشركين، ثم جعلها نحو قِبْلة اليهود، ثم غيّرها نحو قِبْلة المشركين, وهو الذي كان يمدح آلهة المشركين ثم يذمها، ويحرّم على نفسه بعض النساء ثم ينكث عهده, ولما وصفه أهل الكتاب والعرب بالتقلّب والتردد في أموره، تخلّص من معارضتهم بأن وضع قانوناً في كتابه بأن الاختلاف والتناقض جائز في الأفعال والأقوال، وسمَّاه النسخ فقال: ما ننسخ من آية أو نُنْسها نأت بخير منها أو مثلها , (البقرة 2: 106)

قال الإنجيل: لم تأت نبوة قط بمشيئة إنسان، بل تكلم أناس الله القديسون مسوقين من الروح القدس (2بطرس 1: 21)...
وإذا سردنا ما ورد في الكتاب المقدس من الآيات الباهرة الدالة على أن شريعة الله هي كاملة وأنها بإلهام الروح القدس، وجب أن نكتب مجلدين كبيرين, وعليك أن تنظر في مزمور 119 الذي يشتمل على 176 آية تتحدث عن كمال ناموس الله، وأنه بإلهام الروح القدس

وعموما لعل المقصود بهذا الموضوع هى مجموعة الاسفار القانونية الثانية والتى تعترف بها الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية والكنيسة الكاثوليكية ... 
ومصطلح القانون هو كلمة يونانية مشتقّة من اللغات السامية وتعني قصبة القياس. أما معناها في اليونانية فهو القاعدة والمقياس.
والكتاب يكون قانونياً بفضل الإلهام الإلهي الذي يعطيه صفة "القاعدة المعصومة من الخطأ".
ولكي نقدر أن نسمي أحد الكتب "قانونياً"، يجب أن تعترف الكنيسة رسمياً بطابعه الملهم. هذا لا يعني أن التعليم الكنسي يزيد شيئاً على قيمة الكتاب الذي تعلن الكنيسة قانونيته، بل يضفي على هذا الكتاب سلطة من جهة الإيمان ويكون علامة الإلهام.
ولعل الاخوة البروتستانت قاموا بحذف عدة اسفار سنرى فيما يلى سبب حذفهم لها ... والأسفار القانونية الثانية التى نتحدث عنها هنا هي في العهد القديم وهى :
طوبيا، يهوديت، باروك، إبن سيراخ، الحكمة، السفر الأول للمكابيين والسفر الثاني للمكابيين.


متى حدّدت الكتب التي تشكّل لائحة الأسفار المقدسة ؟
فبل نهاية القرن الخامس ق. م. كان العبرانيون يقرأون شريعة موسى في مجامع فلسطين والشتات، وكانوا يفسّرونها، فحلت في المقام الأول في قلب اليهود الأتقياء ولا سيما الكتبة. وحين فُصل السامريون عن الجماعة اليهودية وأبعدوا عن المشاركة في عبادة الهيكل سنة 408، إحتفظوا بهذه الأسفار الخمسة دون سواها.
أما أسفار الأنبياء (أكانوا سابقين أم لاحقين) فقد قُبلت منذ منتصف القرن الثالث ق. م. وأعطيت سلطة أسفار موسى الخمسة. إعتبر اليهود أن الأنبياء كتبوها، ولقد قال 2 مك 13:2 عن نحميا إنه أنشأ مكتبة جمع فيها أخبار الملوك والأنبياء.

ما هى مقياس قانونية السفر ؟ كانت هناك خمسة مقاييس لتقرير قبول أي سفر، وهي: 
1 - هل جاء من الله ...
2 - هل السفر نبوي ، وموحى به الى أحد رجال الله ...
3 - هل السفر موثوق به ... ام انه مثلا مشكوك فيه مثل انجيل برنابا المزعوم ... 
4 - هل السفر فيه قوة إلهية قادرة على تغيير الحياة ... 
5 - هل قبل رجال الله السفر وجمعوه وقرأوه واستعملوه، مثلاً: اعترف بطرس بكتابات الرسول بولس باعتبارها مساوية لكتابات العهد القديم ـ 2 بطرس 3: 15،16 


ويشهد العهد الجديد لقانونية أسفار العهد القديم شهادة شاملة. راجع: 
متى 21: 42،22: 29،26: 54 و 56
لوقا 24
يوحنا 2: 22-26،5: 39،10: 35
أعمال 17: 2 و 11،18: 28
رومية 1: 2،4: 3،9: 17،10: 11،11: 2،15: 4،16: 26
1 كورنثوس 15: 3 و 4
غلاطية 3: 8،3: 22،4: 30
1 تيموثاوس 5: 18
2 تيموثاوس 3: 16
2 بطرس 1: 20 و 21،3: 16

ونعود الى الاسفار القانونية الثانية وهى : 

1- سفر طوبيا: ويضم 14 إصحاحاً، ومكانه بعد سفر نحميا.

2- سفر يهوديت: ويضم 16 إصحاحاً، ومكانه بعد سفر طوبيا.

3- تتمة سفر أستير: ويضم الإصحاحات من 10-16.

4- سفر الحكمة: لسليمان الملك، ويضم 19 إصحاحاً، ومكانه بعد سفر نشيد الأنشاد.

5- سفر يشوع بن سيراخ: ويضم 51 إصحاحاً، ويقع بعد سفر الحِكمة.

6- سفر نبوة باروخ: ويضم 6 إصحاحات، ومكانه بعد سِفر مراثي إرميا.

7- تتِمة سفر دانيال: وهو مكمِّل لسفر دانيال الذي بين أيدينا، 

8- سفر المكابيين الأول: ويضم 16 إصحاحاً، ومكانه بعد سفر ملاخي. 

9- سفر المكابيين الثاني: ويضم 15 إصحاحاً، ومكانه بعد سفر المكابيين الأول.

10- المزمور 151: مكانه بعد مزمور 150 لداود النبي والملك.

من قام بحذف تلك الاسفار ولماذا ؟
قام البروتستانت بحذف هذه الأسفار من طبعة الكتاب المقدس المنتشرة بين أيدينا، على الرغم من أن كلا من الأرثوذكس والكاثوليك ( وهما فرعا الكنيسة الاصيل والاصلى او بمسمى اخر الكنيسة الام ) يؤمنون بقانونية هذه الأسفار. وقام البروتستانت بحذفها لانهم يعتبرون هذه الأسفار من وجة نظرهم أسفاراً مدسوسة ... وفيما يلى ملخصا لاسباب حذفهم تلك الاسفار :
1- يقولون أن هذه الأسفار لم تدخل ضمن أسفار العهد القديم التي جمعها عزرا الكاهن لما جمع أسفار التوراة سنة 534 ق.م. 

والرد على ذلك أن بعض هذه الأسفار تعذَّر العثور عليها أيام عزرا بسبب تشتت اليهود بين الممالك. كما أن البعض الآخر منها كُتِب بعد زمن عزرا الكاهن.

2- يقولون أنها لم ترد ضمن قائمة الأسفار القانونية للتوراة التى أوردها "يوسيفوس" المؤرخ اليهودى فى كتابه. 

والرد على ذلك أن يوسيفوس نفسة بعد أن سرد الأسفار التى جمعها عزرا كتب قائلاً (إن الأسفار التى وضعت بعد أيام ارتحستا الملك كانت لها مكانتها عند اليهود. غير أنها لم تكن عندهم مؤيدة بالنص تأيد الأسفار القانونية لأن تعاقب الكتبة الملهمين لم يكن عندهم فى تمات التحقيق) كتابة ضد إيبون رأس 8.

3- يقولون أن لفظة (أبو كريفا) التى أطلقت على هذة الأسفار، وهى تعنى الأسفار المدسوسة والمشكوك فيها, كان أول من استعملها هو (ماليتون) اسقف مدينه سادوس فى القرن الثانى الميلادى. وإذاً فالشك فى هذة الأسفار قديم. 

ونقول نحن أن أسفار الأبوكريفا الأصليه هى أسفار أخرى غير هذة. فهناك أسفار أخرى كثيرة لفقها اليهود والهراطقة وقد رفضها المسيحيون بإجماع الآراء. وإذا فلا معنى أن نضع الأسفار القانونية المحذوفة فى مستوى هذه الأسفار التى أجمع الكل على رفضها. 


4- يقولون أن بعض الآباء اللاهوتيين القدامى والمشهود لهم وخصوا منهم أورجانيوس وإيرونيموس لم يضمنوا هذه الأسفار فى قوائم الأسفار القانونية للغهد القديم. بل ان إيرونيموس الذى كتب مقدمات لأغلب أسفار التوراة وضع هذه الأسفار المحذوفة فى مكان خاص بها بأعتبارها مدسوسة ومشكوك فى صحتها. 
ونرد على ذلك بأنة، وإن كان بعض اللاهوتيين أغفلوا قانونية هذه الأسفار أول الأمر، إلا أنهم ومنهم أويجانوس وإيرونيموس عادوا وأقروا هذه الأسفار واستشهدوا بها.كما نضيف أيضاً.أنة وإن البعض القليل لم يورد هذه الأسفار ضمن قائمة الأسفار الخاصة بالتوراة اعتماداً على كلام يوسيفوس المؤرخ اليهودى اواستناداً لآراء بعض اليهود الأفراد الذين كان مذهبهم حذف أجزاء الكتاب التى تقرعهم بالملائمة بسبب مخازيهم وتعدياتهم، إلا أن الكثيرين من مشاهير آباء الكنيسة غير من ذكرنا اعترفوا بقانونية هذه الأسفار وأثبتوا صحتها واستشهدوا بما ورد فيها من آيات. ومن أمثلة هؤلاء إكليمندس الرومانى وبوليكربوس من آباء الجيل الأول، وإيريناوس من آباء الجيل الثانى، وإكليمندس الاسكندرى وديوناسيوس الاسكندرى وأوريجانوس وكبريانوس وترتوليانوس وأمبروسيوس وإيلاريوس ويوحنا فم الذهب وإيرونيموس وأغسطينوس من آباء الجيل الرابع. وغير هؤلاء أيضا مثل كيرلس الأورشليمى وإغريغوريوس النرينزى والنيصى وأوسابيوس القيصرى. وكل هؤلاء نظموا هذة الأسفارضمن الأسفار القانونية للكتاب واستشهدوا بها فى كتبهم ورسائلهم وتفاسيرهم وشروحاتهم وخطبهم وردودهم على المهرطقين والمبتدعين. وقد وردت شهادات هؤلاء الآباءعن الأسفار المحذوفة وباقى أسفار الكتاب المقدس فى الكتاب المشهور (اللاهوت العقيدى) تأليف (فيات).

5- يقول البروتستانت أن اليهود لم يعترفوا بهذه الأسفار خصوصاً وانها فى الغالب كتبت فى وقت متأخر بعد عزرا فضلاًعن أن هناك أمور تحمل على الظن أن هذة الأسفار كتبت أساساً باللغة اليونانية التى لم يكن يعرفها اليهود. 
ونرد على هذا بالقول أن اليهود وإن كانوا قد اعتبروا هذه الأسفار أولاًً فى منزلة أقل من باقى أسفار التوراة بسبب أن تعاقب الكتبة الملهمين لم يكن عندهم فى تمام التحقيق، إلا أنهم بعد ذلك اعتبروا هذة الأسفار فى منزلة واحدة مع باقى الأسفار. كما أن الظن بأن هذة الأسفار غالباً كتبت أصلاً باللغة اليونانية، يلغيه أن الترجمة السبعينية التى ترجمت بموجبها جميع أسفار التوراه من اللغة العبرية الى اللغة اليونانية، وكانت ترجمتها فى الاسكندرية فى عهد الملك بطليموس الثانى فيلادلفوس سنة 285 ق.م. لفائدة اليهود المصريين الذين كانوا لايعرفون العبرية بل اليونانية.... هذه الترجمة لأسفار التوراة تضمنت الأسفار المحذوفة دليلاً على أنها من الأسفار المعتمدة من اليهود ودليلاً على أنها لم تكتب أصلاً باليونانية. هذا بالاضافة إلى أن النسخ الأثرية القديمة المخطوطة الأخرى من التوراة وهى النسخ السينائية والفاتيكانية والاسكندرية وكذلك النسخة المترجمة للقبطية التى تعتبر أقدم الترجمات بعد السبعينية وكذا الترجمات القديمة العبرية ومن بينها ترجمات سيماك وأكويلا وتاودوسيون والترجمة اللاتينية والترجمة الحبشية، تضمنت جميعها الأسفار المحذوفة حتى الآن فى مكتبات لندن وباريس وروما وبطرسبرج والفاتيكان


6- يقول البروتستانت أن هذة الأسفار لا ترتفع الى المستوى الروحى لباقى أسفار التوراة ولذا فلا يمكن القول أنة موحى بها.

ونحن نقول ان البروتستانت اعتادوا فيما يتعلق بالعقائد الأساسية والمعلومات الإيمانية ان يقللوا من أهمية الدليل على صدقها دون أن يبينوا سبب ذلك بوضوح. وهى قاعدة واضحة البطلان. ونضيف أن الأسفار التى حذفها البروتستانت تتضمن أحداث تاريخية لم يختلف المؤرخون على صدقها. كما أنها تعرض لنماذج حية من الأتقياء القديسين. فضلاً عن أنها تتضمن نبؤات عن السيد المسيح وكذا أقوالاً حكيمة غاية فى الكمال والجمال ولا معنى إذاً للقول أن الاسفار التى حذفوها غير موحى بها.​


----------



## Coptic Man (20 ديسمبر 2005)

هل هناك ادلة على صدق هذه الاسفار وصحتها ؟
نعم بلا شك ... ونورد هنا فى نقاط الادلة على ذلك :
1- واضح من دراسة تاريخ البروتستانت والكنيسة أنها مذهب مبنى على المعارضة والاحتجاج... وقد اشتهر (مارتن لوثر) قائد الثورة البروتستانتية وبعض أتباعه بالشطط والكبرياء. ومن أقوال لوثر المشهورة (إننى أقول بدون إفتخار أنة منذ ألف سنة لم ينظف الكتاب أحسن تنظيف ولم يفسر أحسن تفسير ولم يدرك أحسن إدراك أكثر مما نظفتة وفسرتة وأدركتة) ونظن أنة بعد هذا الكلام لا نتوقع منة إلا أن يحذف من الكتاب بعض الأسفار الموحى بها. بل إن لوثر وأتباعة حذفوا فى زمانهم أسفاراً أخرى من العهد الجديد مثل سفر الأعمال ورسالة يعقوب. وقيل أنهم حذفوا أيضا سفر الرؤيا. غير أنهم أعادوا هذه الأسفار لمكانها فى الكتاب المقدس لما أكل الناس وجوههم!!
اى ان الموضوع لايخلوا من السياسة ومحاولة تاكيد الزعامه ومحاولة الوصول الى السلطة .. بتوثيق الاراء .. واجبار الناس على طاعة الثورة الجديدة للمنشقين والمعترضين من اصحاب المذهب البروتستانتي .

2- لعل مما خلط على الأذهان فيما يتعلق بموقف البروتستانت بعد ثورتهم على الكنيسة الكاثوليكية البابوية من هذه الأسفار، أن مادعوه بالأبوكريفا لم يكن فقط هذة الأسفار التى اعتبرها الأرثوذكس والكاثوليك قانونية، ولكن كانت هناك أسفار أخرى مرفوضة تماماً حتى من الكاثوليك والأرثوذكس ولم تقرها أى كنيسة فى العالم ... 
3- العجيب أن بعض الكنائس البروتستانتية تختلف فيما بينها حول قانونية هذه الأسفار. ويكاد يميل إلى قبولها من بين هذه الكنائس الأسقفية الإنجليكانية والكنيسة البروتستانتية الألمانية.
4- لما حدث مناقشة عن قانونية هذه الأسفار فى الأجيال الأولى للمسيحية، تقرر بالإجماع تضمينها كتب القراءات الخاصة بالخدمات الكنيسة. وفى كنيستنا القبطية الارثوذكسية نقرأ فصولاً من هذه الأسفار ضمن قراءات الصوم الكبير وأسبوع الآلام اعتباراً من باكر يوم الجمعه من الأسبوع الثالث للصوم إلى صباح سبت الفرح وحتى ليلة عيد القيامة ذاتها.... اى ان الكنيسة تستخدمها فى الصلوات المختلفة فكيف تصلى باسفار غير قانونية ... وهو امر موجود منذ مئات السنين ...
وكذلك تعترف معنا بها كنيسة انطاكية والكنيسة الرومانية الكاثوليكية والكنيسة اليونانية الأرثوذكسية والكنيسة البيزنطية وباقى الكنائس التقليدية.
5- وردت هذه الأسفار ضمن الكتب القانونية فى قوانين الرسل. وقد أثبتها الشيخ الصفى بن العسال فى كتابة ( مجموع القوانين - الباب الثانى) كما أثبتها أخوة الشيخ اسحق بن العسال فى كتابة ( أصول الدين) وتبعهما أيضا القس شمس الرياس الملقب بابن كبر فى كتابة (مصباح الظلمة).
6- عقدت أيضا مجامع كثيرة على ممر العصور لتأكيد عقيدة الكنيسة فى قانونية هذه الأسفار. ونذكر منها مجمع هيبو عام 393م الذى حضرة القديس أغسطينوس. ومجمع قرطاجنة عام 397م، ومجمع قرطاجنة الثانى عام 419م، ومجمع ترنت عام 1456م للكنيسة الكاثوليكية، ومجمع القسطنطينية الذى كمل فى ياش عام 1642م، ومجمع أورشليم للكنيسة الأرثوذكسية اليونانية عام 1982م.
7- لعل اهم دليل على صحة تلك الاسفار وقانونيتها هو الاستشهاد بها فى العهد الجديد كما فى الاتى :
أ- أن السيد المسيح نفسة تحدث فى إنجيل يوحنا 10 مع اليهود فى عيد التجديد. فقد ذكر فى هذا الاصحاح قول الوحى " وكان عيد التجديد فى أورشليم وكان شتاء. وكان يسوع يتمشى فى الهيكل فى رواق سليمان. فاحتاط بة اليهود وقالوا لة إلى متى تعلق أنفسنا. إن كنت المسيح فقلنا جهراً. أجابهم يسوع إنى قلت لكم ولتتم تؤمنون. الأعمال التى أنا أملها باسم أبى هى تشهد لى " يو 10 : 22 -25". والعجيب أن عيد التجديد هذا لم يرد ذكرة إطلاقا فى أسفار التوراة القانونية المعروفة. غير أنة ورد ذكرة فى أحد الأسفار التى حذفها البروتستانت وهو سفر المكابين الأول (1مكا 4 : 59) حيث ثبت أن (يهوذا المكابى) هو أول من رسم مع أخوتة أن يحتفل اليهود بهذا العيد مده ثمانية أيام فى كل عام تذكاراً لتطير الهيكل وتجديد المذبح وتدشينة. فإذا كان السيد المسيح تكلم مع اليهود فى هذا العيد، وإذا كان يوحنا الرسول كتب فى انجيلة عن هذا العيد الذى لم يرد ذكرة إلا فى سفر المكابين الأول الذى حذفه البروتستانت مع احتفال المسيح بهذا العيد ومع استشهاد الرسول يوحنا بة فى انجيلة إلا إذا كان سفر المكابيين الأول وغيرة من الأسفار التى حذفها البروتستانت هى أسفار صادقة وصحيحة وقانونية وموحى بها؟! 
ب- اقتبس كتبة أسفار العهد الجديد الكثير من الأسفار القانونية الثانية التى حذفها البروتستانت. وسنذكر على سبيل المثال لا الحصر العديد من هذه الإقتباسات، وستجدونها في مقدمة كل سفر.
+- سفر طوبيا: طو 4 : 7،10، 11 (قابل لو 14 : 13،14) وطو 4: 13 (قابل 1 تس 4: 3) وطو 4 :16 (قابل مت 7 :12) وطو 4 : 23 (قابل رو 8 : 18).

++ - سفر يهوديت: يهو 8 : 24، 35 (قابل 1 كو 10 : 9) ويهو 13 : 23 (قابل لو 1 : 42).
+++ - سفر الحكمة: حك 2 : 6 (قابل 1 كو 15 : 32) وحك3 :7 (قابل مت 13 : 43) وحك 3: 8 (قابل 1 كو 6:2) وحك 4:4 (قابل مت 7 :27) وحك 13 : 1،5،7 (قابل رو 1 : 18، 21) وحك 15 : 7 (قابل رو 9 : 21).
++++ - سفر يشوع بن سيراخ: سيراخ 2 :1 (قابل 2 تى 13 : 12) وسيراخ 2 :18 (قابل يو 14 : 23) وسيراخ 3 :20 (قابل فى 2 : 3) وسيراخ 11 : 10 (قابل 1 تى 6 :9) وسيراخ 11 : 19، 20 (قابل لو 12 : 19، 20) وسيراخ 13 : 21، 22 (قابل 2كو 6 :4 1، 16) وسيراخ 14 :13 (قابل لو 16 : 9) وسيراخ 14 : 18 (قابل 1بط 1 : 24 وسيراخ 15 :3 (قابل يو 4 : 10 ) وسيراخ 15 :16 (قابل مت 19 : 17 ) وسيراخ 15 : 20 (قابل عب 4 :13) وسيراخ 16 :15 (قابل رو 2 :6) وسيراخ 17 : 24 (قابل 1 تس 5 : 17) وسيراخ 19 : 13 (قابل مت 18 : 15 ولو 17 : 3) وسيراخ 19 : 17) (قابل مع 3 :2) وسيراخ 28 : 1،2 (قابل مر 11 : 25، 26) وسيراخ 35 : 11 (قابل 2 كو 9 : 7) وسيراخ 41 : 27 (قابل مت 5 :28).
+++++ - سفر المكابين الأول والثانى : 1مكا 4 : 59 (قابل يو 10 : 22 - 25) 2مكا 6 : 9 -19 (قابل عب 11 : 35 - 37) و2مكا 8 : 5،6 (قابل عب 11 : 33،34)​


----------



## Coptic Man (20 ديسمبر 2005)

مقدمة: أطلق البروتستانت كلمة "أبوكريفا" على بعض الأسفار التي وردت في الترجمة السبعينية اليونانية للعهد القديم والفولجاتا اللاتينية ولم ترد في الأسفار العبرية اليهودية وهي على الترتيب: طوبيا ، يهوديت ، تتمة استير ، الحكمة (حكمة سليمان) ، حكمة يشوع بن سيراخ ، باروخ (باروك) ، تتمة سفر دانيال ، المكابيين الأول ، المكابيين الثاني.



أولا: تسمية خاظئة

نود في البداية أن نلفت النظر إلى أن تسمية هذه الكتابات بكلمة "أبوكريفا" هي تسمية خاطئة فكلمة "أبوكريفا" تعود إلى الفكر الديني اليوناني وتطلق فيه على الكتابات الدينية القاصرة على دائرة معينة ضيقة من أشخاص، لا يمكن لمن هم من خارج هذه الدائرة أن يفهموها فمعنى الكلمة اللغوي "خفي – غامض – مبهم – عويص). والمسيحية ليس فيها شيء من هذا القبيل ، فلا يوجد فيها شئ للعامة وشيء آخر للخاصة المتميزة. 



ثانياً: تقسيم أسفار العهد القديم

وينبغي لنا قبل الرد على بعض ما يثيره البروتستانت حول الأسفار السابقة أن نتعرف على أقسام العهد القديم:

1. القسم الأول يسمى الكتب القانونية الأولى: وهي التي جمعها عزرا الكاهن ، وكما جاء في سفر المكابيين الثاني 2 : 13 أنشأ نحميا مكتبة جمع فيها أخبار الملوك والأنبياء وكتابات داود ورسائل الملوك. وهذه المجموعة كانت تنقسم إلى ثلاثة اقسام (التوراة ، الكتب ، الأنبياء).

2. القسم الثاني يسمى الكتب القانونية الثانيةΔευτεροκανονικα : ولم يذكر عزرا ولا نحميا المجموعة الثانية (الكتب القانونية الثانية) ضمن المجموعة الأولى، والسبب في ذلك واضح وهو أن هذه الكتب لم تظهر إلا بعد موت عزرا الكاهن الذي جمع المجموعة الأولى.

ولأن هذه الكتب قد جمعت بعد موت عزرا فقد اعتبرتها الكنيسة المسيحية الأولى كتبا قانونية ثانية، واعترفت الكنائس المسيحية القديمة بقانونيتها على مر العصور.

وقد وجدت هذه الكتب في النسخة السبعينيةεβδομηκοντα التي ترجمت من العبرانية لليونانية في عصر بطليموس الثاني فيلادلفيوس بمدينة الإسكندرية ( 285 - 246 ق.م.) وترجمها اثنان وسبعون حبراً من أحبار اليهود مما يدل على أنهم أنزلوا هذه الأسفار مع بقية الأسفار في منزلة واحدة.

ثالثاً: إثبات قانونية هذه الأسفار من خلال المجامع وشهادات آباء الكنيسة الأولين

1. قرر مجمع إيبون (hippo) المنعقد في سنة 393 م قانونيتها ضمن الأسفار الأخرى، وقد كان القديس أغسطينوس أسقف إيبون حاضراً هذا المجمع.

2. قرر مجمع قرطجنة المنعقد في سنة 397 م قانونيتها.

3. استشهد آباء الجيل الثاني والثالث في كتبهم التي ألفوها بآيات من الكتب القانونية الأولى والثانية سواء بسواء ومنهم القديس أكليمندس الروماني (92 – 101م) و القديس أكليمندس السكندري (150 – 215 م) والعلامة اوريجانوس (185 – 254م) والقديس ايريناؤس ( 130 – 200م) والعلامة ترتليان (160 – 225 م) والقديس كبريانوس الشهيد (+ 285م).

4. استشهد بها آباء الجيل الرابع في كتبهم مثل القديس كيرلس الأورشليمي (315 – 386م)، والقديس غريغوريوس الناطق بالالهيات (329 – 389م) والقديس إبيفانوس ( 315 – 403م).

5. اعتبرها القديس أثناسيوس الرسولي من الكتب المفيدة في تعليم الموعوظين واستشهد بآيات منها، وميز بينها وبين الأسفار غير القانونية.

سؤال: لماذا تمسك بعض رجال الكنيسة في القرون الأولى فقط بأسفار العهد القديم الموجودة في النسخة العبرانية؟

والرد على هذا السؤال واضح ، فقد كانت نسخة يهود فلسطين خالية من هذه الأسفار، ولذا وجدوا أنه من غير المفيد اقتباس أي نص من الكتب القانونية الثانية كبرهان أو حجة لدحض مزاعم اليهود في المناقشات العقائدية معهم فلم يذكروها مع الكتب القانونية الأولى.

رابعاً: إثبات قانونية هذه الأسفار من خلال كتب قوانين الرسل

1. وردت أسفار يهوديت والمكابيين وحكمة سليمان ضمن أسفار العهد القديم العبرية في كتاب المراسيم الرسولية (النصف الأول من القرن الرابع) ذو الأصل الانطاكي.

2. جاء في كتاب قوانين الرسل القبطية (القرن الخامس الميلادي):"أما الكتب الآتية فليتعلم أطفالكم منها: حكمة سليمان ويهوديت وكتب المكابيين وحكمة يشوع بن سيراخ كثيرة التعليم".

*ملحوظة هامة جدااااااااا : انا لم افتح بابا لمناقشة الطوائف المسيحية ولكني ارد علي اخ في المنتدي فلو دخلنا في التفاصيل والنقاشات الطائفة سوف اغلق الموضوع علي الفور للحفاظ علي هدؤ وسلام المنتدي وعدم توتر الاعضاء 

صلوا لاجي وياريت يا اخ نذير اي توضيح انا تحت امرك في الموضوع ده *​


----------



## نذير (20 ديسمبر 2005)

اشكرك كثيرا ، يبدو انني تعبتك معي ، بالرغم من انني لست نصرانيا ابدا ، الا انني اميل اكثر للارثوذكسية ، على الاقل معظمهم يحرمون الخمر وهذا أمر جيد ، لكن البروتستانت يمارسون المذهبية بين المسيحيين انفسهم وكثيرا من الارثوذكس والكاثوليك يتحولون للبروتستانتيه من أجل مصالح سخيفة ، مثل السماح بتطليق زوجته ، او السماح لمطلقة بزواج اخر وهكذا .
وعندما سألت مرة احد الشبان المتدينيين عن سبب التحول لمذهب البروتستانت كان جوابه غريبا جدا وأخفى الحقيقة ، قال لان الكتاب المقدس يفسر بالعقل وليس برجال الدين والكنيسة .
وعندما سألته هل تعلم انك كنت تؤمن بأسفار في الكتاب المقدس أنت الان بحكم ايمانك الجديد صرت لاتؤمن بها ، أبدى استغرابه ان يكون  ان يكون البروتستانت حذفوا اسفارا من الكتاب المقدس ولم يعلّق .
اشكرك مرة أخرى


----------



## نذير (20 ديسمبر 2005)

وبالنسبة لكلامك عن النبي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ، صدقني يا أخي انكم تفهمون القرآن والاسلام بطريقة خاطئة تماما ، من ميزات الاسلام انه تدرج في التشريع وتدرج في التبليغ ، فففي بدايته أُمر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بتبليغ عشيرته الاقربين ثم العرب ومن ثم الناس كافة ، وما يصلح لدعوة العرب الوثنيين المشركين ، عبدة الاصنام ، يحتاج لدرجة اكبر من التدرج لمخاطبة الناس كافة أصحاب المذاهب والديانات المختلفة .
والناسخ والمنسوخ ، الامر الذي تعلقون عليه كثيرا ، أمر منطقي في التشريع ، ارجو منك سعة الصدر للمثال التالي:

افرض انك رئيسا للجمهورية وتعلم ان التدخين ضار صحيا واقتصاديا والمصلحة العامة تقتضي منع التدخين حفاظا على سلامة المجتمع وتوفيرا لمئات الملايين من الجنيهات تنفق سنويا على التدخين ، فقررت القيام بما يلي :

1 . قرار من رئيس الجمهورية بمنع التدخين في الاماكن الحكومية والعامة ووسائط النقل ، وتخصيص اماكن خاصة للمدخنين .
2 . بعد ستة اشهر ، وضع رسوم جمركية عالية على علب السجائر .
3 . بعد سنة ، رفع رسوم بطاقة التأمين الصحي للمدخنين .
4. بعد سنة ونصف ، ممنوع بيع السجائر وعقوبة لمن يضبط مدخنا .

الهدف من البداية هو الوصول للمنع ، ولكن بتدرج ، كي يصير التدخين عبئا على المدخن ، ويتركه .

ماذا لو كان قرار المنع قرارا مفاجئا ، هل سيتحقق الهدف ؟ وهل العقوبة المفروضة هدفا بذاتها ام هي وسيلة لتحقيق الهدف ؟

ماذا لو جاء شخص بعد عشر سنين ، وقرأ جميع القرارات السابقة ، وقال : ما هذا التناقض ؟ في البداية يخصصون اماكن للمدخنين ثم يعاقبون من يضبط مدخنا ؟ منتهى التناقض .
ما رأيك هل ستؤيده في حكمه ؟

هكذا هو الناسخ والمنسوخ ، تدرّج في التشريع لتحقيق مصلحة او لدرء مفسدة !

ماذا لوجاء المسيح وقال اذهبو وتلمذو جميع الامم ، هكذا فجأة بالرغم من عداء اليهود للامميين الوثنيين هل يصح هذا ؟
الم يبدأ بخراف بني اسرائيل الضالة اولا ومن ثم يغرس فيهم التسامح والمحبة ومن ثم يبعثهم للامم ، الا تجد هذا تدرجا منطقيا ؟
هذا ايضا ناسخ ومنسوخ ، المنسوخ الاقتصار على دعوة بني اسرائيل ، والناسخ دعوة جميع الامم .

ستقول لي هذا المثال لا يصلح لان  هذا لايساوي شيئا مع الناسخ والمنسوخ في القرآن .
 حسنا ، القرآن جاء بشريعة جديدة وناموس جديد ، والعهد الجديد لم يأت بشريعة أصلا وانما حافظ على ناموس موسى  قبل ان يأتِ بولس ويلغي الناموس الذي حافظ عليه المسيح .
وبالنسبة للقبلة ، فقد كان الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم مأمورا بالتوجه نحو بيت المقدس ، ثم استجاب الله لرغبة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم بالتوجه نحو الكعبة ، وهذا يحتاج موضوعا مستقلا ، وإن شئت ، اسأل عما تريد ، ولكن نقطة نقطة ، واسأل الله الهداية لنا ولكم وللناس جميعا .


----------



## Coptic Man (20 ديسمبر 2005)

اخي الحبيب نذير بدايتا اشكرك علي اسلوبك المحترم والجميل الذي قلة في ان يوجد في اشخاص ودائما الشخص الذي يتبع مثل اسلوبك يكون ذو حكمة ومعرفة ونضج كافي 

بالنسبة لمثال السجاير ده مش ينفع اطلاقا انه يبقي تبرير او مثال للناسخ والمنسوخ 

وبالنسبة لسؤالك 



> ماذا لوجاء المسيح وقال اذهبو وتلمذو جميع الامم ، هكذا فجأة بالرغم من عداء اليهود للامميين الوثنيين هل يصح هذا ؟
> الم يبدأ بخراف بني اسرائيل الضالة اولا ومن ثم يغرس فيهم التسامح والمحبة ومن ثم يبعثهم للامم ، الا تجد هذا تدرجا منطقيا ؟
> هذا ايضا ناسخ ومنسوخ ، المنسوخ الاقتصار على دعوة بني اسرائيل ، والناسخ دعوة جميع الامم .



الرد عليك هيبقي من الانجيل

فاذهبوا و تلمذوا جميع الامم و عمدوهم باسم الاب و الابن و الروح القدس 
إنجيل متى 28:19 

و يكرز ببشارة الملكوت هذه في كل المسكونة شهادة لجميع الامم ثم ياتي المنتهى 
إنجيل متى 24:14 ​


----------



## نذير (20 ديسمبر 2005)

اشكرك ، لكني لا أعرف بالضبط كيف تنظر للناسخ والمنسوخ ، هو تدرج في التشريع ، ولا يصح ابدا في الإخبار ، ارجو ان توضح بالضبط فكرتك عن الناسخ والمنسوخ ، وبإذن الله سأوضح لك ما تشاء .


----------



## Coptic Man (20 ديسمبر 2005)

*ردي البسيط جدااا علي كلامك 

بالنسبة ليا الناسخ والمنسوخ تحريف واضح

الله لا يبدل كلامه ابدا فهو القائل ( في المسيحية بالطبع ) السماء والارض تزولان ولكن كلامي لايزول 

كلام ربنا مهما كان صعب فا الانسان اللي بيحب ربنا بالنسبة ليه بيبقي سهل لاني ربنا بيديله النعمة والبركة والرحمة 

عندنا من القديسين مثال الانبا بولا السائح قعد في الصحراء ( البرية ) لمدة 90 عام لم ينظر وجه بشر هل هذه قوة بشرية استحالة وهناك العديد من الامثلة الذي كان يسبحوا الرب بدون فتور في البرية والرب يعطيهم نعمة والغلبة علي الوحوش في الصحراء زي الانبا برسوم الذي كان يعيش في مغارة بها ثعبان كبير جدااا كان في البداية ياكل الاطفال ويؤذي البشر ومن وقت ماجه الانبا برسوم عاش معاه واتغير اسلوبه هل هذه قوة بشرية وان عددت لك الامثلة فلن اكفي وبعدين في حاجة هامة 

المسيحية دخلت مصر ازاي ؟؟
وكانت مصر الاول ايه ديانتها ؟ 
ياريت تجاوبني علي السؤال ده ؟؟
 وكمان تعاليم الاسلام اصعب ولا المسيحية هي اللي تعليمها اصعب ؟*


----------



## نذير (20 ديسمبر 2005)

كيف يكون التدرج في التشريع تحريفا ؟
الم تكون اللحوم النجسة ولحم الخنزير محرمة في العهد القديم ؟ لماذا ابيحت في العهد الجديد ؟ الم يكن العهد القديم كلام الله ؟ بكل بساطة العهد الجديد نسخ حكم التحريم ، هذا ما نسميه ناسخ ومنسوخ

الم يكن تعدد الزوجات مباحا في العهد القديم ونُسخ هذا التشريع في العهد الجديد ؟

الم يكن السبت مقدسا في العهد القديم ونسخه بولس الى الاحد ؟

والكثير من الامثلة ، فالناسخ حكم شرعي جديد حلّ محل حكم شرعي قديم فيكون الجديد ناسخا ويكون القديم منسوخا ، وكما أقول دائما ، ان تعاليم الاسلام تصلكم مشوشة ، ويصار الى تضخيم هذا التشويش وتبنى عليه احكام واحكام .
في مجمع اورشليم قام يعقوب " الذي تدعونه أخ الرب " بعمل غير مسبوق لم يقم به المسيح نفسه ، فقد عفا الامميين من المؤمنين من العهد القديم بما فيه من شرائع وطلب منهم فقط عدم الذبح للاوثان ، هذه اكبر عملية نسخ في التاريخ !!!
بولس استبدل الاحد بالسبت وهو مالم يقم المسيح نفسه ، والغى شريعة الختان مع المسيح نفسه ختن ، ولم يلغها
اذا لم يكن هذا ناسخا ومنسوخا فكيف يكون النسخ اذاً.

الناسخ والمنسوخ ضرورة لكل تشريع لانها تدرج منطقي للاحكام الشرعية !

وبالنسبة لاسئلتك ، طبعا معر كانت على النصرانية ، وجميع سكان مصر اقباط منهم من أسلم ومنهم من بقي على نصرانيته .
اما من اصعب المسيحية ام الاسلام ، فليست هذه القضية ، المهم ان الاسلام هو الدين الذي ارتضاه الله للناس سواء كان سهلا او صعبا ، نحن نطيع الله بما امرنا به !


----------



## نذير (21 ديسمبر 2005)

امتثالا لرغبة السيد المشرف العام وتماشيا مع قانون المنتدى أحذف المشاركة


----------



## My Rock (21 ديسمبر 2005)

انت سألت سؤال و تم الرد عليه, شو الغرض من ردك هذا؟ الرجاء التفسير والا سيحذف


سلام و نعمة


----------



## نذير (21 ديسمبر 2005)

My Rock قال:
			
		

> انت سألت سؤال و تم الرد عليه, شو الغرض من ردك هذا؟ الرجاء التفسير والا سيحذف
> 
> 
> سلام و نعمة



اذا كان هذا مخالفا لقوانين المنتدى فلا بأس من حذفه ، وسأحذفه بنفسي بعد انتهائي من كتابة هذا الردّ ، فقط اردت ان ابين ان حذف البروتستانت للاسفار المذكورة ليس لمجرد ان اليهود لا يؤمنون بها وانما كجزء من تغيير شامل في المعتقد النصراني اهمه الايمان بطبيعتين ومشيئتين للمسيح بعكس الايمان الارثوذكسي بالطبيعة الواحدة والمشيئة الواحدة.


----------



## My Rock (21 ديسمبر 2005)

لا عزيزي, هذا لا يغير من جوهر الايمان, فكلهما يؤمنون بتجسد المسيح و بفداءه, فالكل مفديون بفمه و هذا في ايمان كل الاطراف, اذ لا يقول اي طرف من الاطراف ان الطرف الاخر هالك, وذلك لعدم الاختلاف في الايمان الجوهري, حتى الاسفار المختلف عليها كما تسمى اسفار ملحقة, يعني لا يوجد فيها ذلك الخطر على الايمان المسيحي, فهي لا تحتوي على مادة اذ استنينى عنها سيؤدي الى اختلاف الايمان


----------

